# Sig P229 2nd Outing



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Took the new P229 out last night for the second time. All I can say is, I LOVE THIS GUN! I'm kicking myself for not buying one sooner. It definitely has the ability to be a tack driver if I was a bit better. I ran a few mags doing DA only (shoot, decock, shoot, decock) to get used to the longer trigger pull than the XDs I had the past couple years. I think I finally have it down. SA is not an issue as the SRT trigger is extremely nice. Anyway, still very pleased with it, defintely have the Sig bug, and am already dreaming of another one .... some year.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, that wood does take some time before you can stand up straight, eh?


----------

